# Wild looking early motor bicycle photo on eBay



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 10, 2016)

The high mounted engine looks like it would be top heavy, not to mention the very long unguarded chain!  A good picture and some views of mechanical details-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331749154383?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 13, 2016)

very cool pic of a very interesting bike.......looks as though its a modified e r thomas.......this is early clip on type....hes modified a bunch of stuff to the case and even made it chain drive......originally the e r was rawhide "bullwhip" style belt wrapped over chain.....this early most anyone rural wanted belt for its "stretch" capability.......roads were shared with ox/horse carts that destroyed any idea of a smooth ride.......chains were known to snap from the jerking force where a belt could simply stretch


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 13, 2016)

actually i just noticed this bike is fitted with a very early compensator........it may even be a indian compensator........my guess is this was a bike that was reworked about 1905-10ish......the compensator is a disc with groove sandwiched on top of a ring gear with a copper ring as its "clutch",idea being the compensator if properly adjusted would "slip" on a bump/jerk instead of snapping chains


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 13, 2016)

heres pics of the 02 indian without the compensator 





and now with compensator......it does look awfully close to the compensator mounted on rear hub of e r thomas bike above


----------



## stoney (Jan 14, 2016)

I wished I had seen that photo, somehow I missed it. I would have been on that. I recently picked up an original hand color tinted large framed photo of a well dressed man and his 1914? Henderson on Ebay. Certain old photos of motorcycles really catches my attention.


----------

